# City of Derby



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

We will be visiting Derby in the next few weeks, to attend a friends birthday party. We are looking for somewhere to park/stay over one or two nights, in or close to the north side of Derby.
Do any of the members know of a suitable location, we dont need any facilities other than a flat levelish and safe location.


----------



## 96186 (Sep 1, 2005)

Markeaton Park

Island were A52 Ashbourne Road, Crosses the A38 Kingsway one side of Island and the A38 Queensway the other side.

Last time I went, I dont remember seeing any height barriers.


----------



## 95492 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Markeaton Park*

Hi, I am sure you've already come to Derby and gone, but in case anyone else picks up this thread and decides to park up there - in a word, don't!
1/, There are height barriers, both at the entrance to the park off the island and at the Mundy Play Centre entrance.
2/. The area is notorious and best avoided if you don't want voyeurs, or worse, looking through your windows, if you get my drift. And, while we are on the subject, please do not use the public toilets!!
Helen.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I agree with Roly. Not a good idea.

Two good pubs not too far north of Derby on A6.

Hurt Arms Ambergate in the CC book , nice people
Fishermans Rest has a site by it , do not know who runs it but they would know ,same area.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

hi
this site is just out side derby Beehive Farm 
Rosliston 
near Burton upon Trent 
Derbyshire 
01283 763981

http://www.beehivefarm-woodlandlakes.co.uk/caravan_and_camping_site.html


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

take a look at this site for wild camping

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/richardandmarymorris/Wildcamp.Sites.htm

it belongs to RichardandMary
i found it verry good for wild camping


----------

